

 Unscatter.com trying constantly updating social search results. - jrussbowman
http://www.unscatter.com/

======
jrussbowman
This is the first cut, and I'm not sure how well the little cloud server it
runs on will handle a lot of load. The platform should be pretty fast under
high load, it uses the python Tornado application server talking to a mongodb
backend.

